# Question on pain and Mike's tapes



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

I have a question about pain and Mike's tapes. I am in day 5 of the tapes. I have a nerve (trigeminal nerve, I think it's called) in my left cheek above teeth that has been causing excruciating pain which radiates into teeth, into jaw, down lower jaw, and into neck and shoulder. It always hurts but gets worse at times. Most times it is extremely bad when I lay down to listen to Mike's tapes. Can severe pain interfer with Mike's tapes? I have bad IBS-C and some other bad health things going on and these tapes are about my only hope to help.Thank you for your help.Renee'


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Renee, Don't worry...I had severe pain also while doing the tapes. (Surgeries) I had also asked Mike if I could do the sessions while having pain, and he said it is OK to do so....Hope you are feeling better soon...Take care. ~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Renee, Mike should see this Monday. both his secretaries are on vaca..If he doesn't tomorrow I will comment on it, but I would rather he did on this first.Will get with you though on it.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is fairly normal for pain and itching to get worse when we try to relax and focus on just one thing. Our brains tend to operate at X amount of input and when we aren't filling that X up with things often the pain or itching will fill up the rest of the X so it feels worse.This is why sometimes we won't notice an itch or a pain until we lie down to go to sleep and then it becomes unbearable. That X amount of input is now available for the pain or itch to fill up.I would tend to think as long as it isn't so bad you can't concentrate at all you should be OK with the tapes. Afterall they still work for people who fall asleep during them, so as long as it can get in I would think you'd be OK. K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Renee, I thought I posted an answer to this question before; did you make another thread? I had asked Mike the same thing when I was in extreme pain from surgeries, etc. and he said I could do the tapes during pain. After all, IBS is usually accompanied by pain, so the subconscious will sort it out. When Mike sees this I am sure he can elaborate on it, but for my situation, that is what he told me. Perhaps for you, he may have some specific help for you. Hope this helps...Take care, and I hope you are feeling better soon... ~ Marilyn


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Does this come from laying down to listen? Perhaps you could sit up in a chair or a recliner. The best position would be feet flat on the floor and your hands on your thighs or in your lap.Az


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Renee, I would get in the position you find most comfortable. I had a slight problem with twitching when I first started to listen. It was recommended to me to get as comfortable as possible. So I added some pillows & lo & behold, no more twitching. In the meantime, if it is laying down that causes this, try to get in the position you normally use to sleep or is THE most comfortable, whatever that position may be. I'm assuming Mike is pretty busy this week, but I'm sure he will eventually pop on here & give ya some guidance. Hope you feel better. BQ


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi Renee, Hi AllSorry for the delay in replying.All good advise. Find the position that is most comfortable for you, you may have to prop yourself up rather than lie flat ( do you have blood pressure issues ? )Regarding the pain, think of pain as another emotion. It like all other emotions has triggers and stimulations. Imagine the pain flowing through a gateway, and then imagine the gateway closing to the pain that you describe. IBS very often carries pain with it, as you listen to the program listen to my voice, this will reduce the restuimulaiton and will often bring pain reduction as described by others.However always be aware that 99 % pain is an indication that things are not as they should be. So never try to block new pain without being checked out by your doc.Carry on with the program and let us know when you are at 50 days







Enjoy your journey







Best RegardsMike


----------

